# Paph Angel Hair



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone at the Orchid society suggest i take it to judging.. the pale translucent coloring on the petals seems to work with the rest of the flower but i dont know..the petals are 18 plus inches ..the pouch is a bright yellow, not showing in picture though..will have five flowers when finished


----------



## emydura (Sep 14, 2010)

That is a pretty amazing flower. Unusual colour and very tall dorsal. Great petal length as well. I think it is worth having it judged.

David


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah, i havent seen any angel hairs or sanderianum hybrids with this color..so as you say , it is worth taking to the judges


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice..  Looks pretty large too..


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

the plant is the size of a large roth and three growths (grows like a weed now), im guessing the flower stalk will be 30 inches from the apex


----------



## raymond (Sep 14, 2010)

wow very nice flowers


----------



## Shiva (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not sure about the color. Could we have a picture in natural light?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

*pics in natural light*


----------



## Shiva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you! It looks much better to me now! In fact, it's gorgeous! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

will be my first attempt at an award...they will probably say bring it back on the next flowering (i heard that happens with first time bloomers a lot)

but with its characteristics (and it grows like a weed now) seems it would be a good stud plant


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it has potential to win. That dorsal alone is incredible!


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2010)

i don't know much about the judging system, but i would certainly keep a plant like this in my collection.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 14, 2010)

ehanes7612 said:


> will be my first attempt at an award...they will probably say bring it back on the next flowering (i heard that happens with first time bloomers a lot)
> 
> but with its characteristics (and it grows like a weed now) seems it would be a good stud plant



If you've never been to a judging, this looks like a good time to have the experience.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 14, 2010)

Love it!!!!

eipice


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice!

Ramon


----------



## etex (Sep 14, 2010)

Incredible blooms!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2010)

I like it, but I kinda wish it were as pale as in the first photo -- very unusual.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 15, 2010)

Good luck with it, it is very, very nice!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Sep 17, 2010)

nice one. especially good for a first bloom. as a judge my comments would be that the color is nice and the flower count and presentation are pretty good but the form is the major flaw. sepals are too long and not wide enough and a little wonky (going different directions/twisting).


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pete said:


> nice one. especially good for a first bloom. as a judge my comments would be that the color is nice and the flower count and presentation are pretty good but the form is the major flaw. sepals are too long and not wide enough and a little wonky (going different directions/twisting).



is 'wonky' a technical term used in judging now


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to agree with Pete. With multis I like to let the spike develop naturally and only stake if needed after all flowers are open.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 18, 2010)

staking was done because i took it to the society meeting...not a firm believer in staking..one reason why i think the judges will prefer to judge it on the second flowering( if at all again...i am not going to presume anything)

i understand the flaws that the flowers have would count against it in judging..(staminode not lining up , flower cocked due to staking), but do AOS rubrics actually specify rounder sepals over linear sepals?...seems that would work more to what actually makes the flower look stronger visually...especially with flowers that are extremely linear (vertically) to begin with, unless much has changed in 14 years (i sat on some judgings as i was thinking about entering the trade)..of course the bar was fairly low in sanderianum hybrids back then. nevertheless, i am not expecting an award...i am quite happy with this plant as a potential breeder...it grows like a weed...and i expect to breed it with a Monsoon Temptation that is absolutely gourgeous (and also grows like a weed)...


----------



## emydura (Sep 18, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I have to agree with Pete. With multis I like to let the spike develop naturally and only stake if needed after all flowers are open.



I don't like that approach. I stake single flowers after they have opened, but for multi's I like to train them a bit so the spike ends up bolt upright. If I wait until all the flowers are opened I find it is too late to stake it (flowers end up facing the ceiling). 

David


----------



## Pete (Sep 18, 2010)

some species like a roth are better upright. some other multis like lowii or phill. are nicely displayed arching. even distribution is the key and even alignment where its not flowers facing 180 degrees opposite direction. 
you just want the flowers to be nice and full segments, round-ish, equally proportioned, and certainly no genetic hiccups, or crooked parts.
to me i feel like people complaining that things should get awarded that dont most of the time is unwarranted. i see so much crap get awarded. the whole idea of juding is to really scrutinize the thing to the max!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 18, 2010)

judges loved the coloring and the length of the petals...but yeah the sepals (esp the curling at the top) was its downfall....thought the plant might be eligible for a CHM down the road


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 19, 2010)

got some Psyche "Maybrook" AM/AOS pollen today...decided to place on the Angel hair instead of the Monsoon Temptation pollen...just for the hell of it...should be similar to White Capricorns?


----------



## Pete (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds like a lot of time and space to pick through all those and find not only some that will actually bloom, but that bloom with flowers without problems


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 20, 2010)

assuming that i get an appreciable amount of viable seed...if i get three flasks i would consider myself lucky..and lucky if i got ten to grow up to maturity...not a big deal


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 12, 2010)

so, this plant is putting up a bud again , the stem is a lot darker this time, the previous stem had very little color in it...this one is a dark plum color...not sure if that translates into darker flowers







and i ended up breeding the plant with monsoon temptation and adductum (two different pods)...this plant is quite amazing to its vitality...even the ancillary growths are still growing...it REALLY wants to breed!!! i know some people like that


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2010)

this time the flower stalk is growing horizontally, your guess is as good as mine as to why, the stalk is as strong as the last one which grew vertically. excited to see if their are any other changes, buds seems as big and well developed as last time


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 4, 2011)

this is the second blooming , four months later, petals are darker , pouch is rounder but the petals arent as long....i suspect the change is due to temperature (the sept buds experienced highs in the nineties and lows only in the high sixties)...were as these buds have seen a low of 50 and high of 65

and of course a more horizontal blooming
.


----------



## emydura (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice still. Nice wide petals. I expect the petals may still grow a bit. The flowers still seems to be developing.

David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2011)

Still a great plant.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 4, 2011)

That's really pretty and unique!

e-spice


----------



## hchan (Jan 4, 2011)

Lovely plant! :drool:

Yes the petals do look quite a bit darker. This spike seems to be from a smaller growth compared with the first one, which might be a factor on petal length?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 4, 2011)

hchan said:


> Lovely plant! :drool:
> 
> Yes the petals do look quite a bit darker. This spike seems to be from a smaller growth compared with the first one, which might be a factor on petal length?



true


----------



## Wendy (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Scott Ware (Jan 4, 2011)

That's amazing. I would never have guessed that flower was from the same plant you showed us in September.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2011)

I like this one.


----------

